# Paphiopedilum rungsuriyanum



## dodidoki (Jul 25, 2021)

I know it is illegal in US, earlier I explained why not in Hungary.In bloom.


----------



## Anca86 (Jul 25, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> I know it is illegal in US, earlier I explained why not in Hungary.In bloom.


Very nice! Do you have a nursery that has it in Europe?


----------



## kiwi (Jul 25, 2021)

Very nice. How do you grow it?


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 25, 2021)

Thanks, for comments.Although there are few new primary hybrids already flowered originated from some nursery, but straight species can be found only in private collections, till this time.I grow it in pure gravel and basalt mix, fertilizer is peters with ca/mg, 1/2/2, 400 uS every waterings, added to rain water.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 25, 2021)

Such beautiful leaves & an interesting flower!!
What are the temperature range, especially in the winter time? That looks to be a nice little clump already.


----------



## werner.freitag (Jul 25, 2021)

nice plant !!! not easy to grow in normal substrate


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 25, 2021)

well grown


----------



## GuRu (Jul 26, 2021)

Istvan, respect for aquiring and growing this little gem. It isn't not only a single growth plant but already a real clump. Congrats.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2021)

Nice. Propagate it.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 26, 2021)

Gorgeous flower - an impressively well grown plant! Kudos for culture, Istvan!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 26, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Thanks, for comments.Although there are few new primary hybrids already flowered originated from some nursery, but straight species can be found only in private collections, till this time.I grow it in pure gravel and basalt mix, fertilizer is peters with ca/mg, 1/2/2, 400 uS every waterings, added to rain water.


Very nice not usual plant ! Origin Popow?
Do you use Peters 20_20_20 or 21_7_21 ?. This summer I also tested this mix but my concern on the long term is about the trace elements. These are not in very high concentration in Peters fertilizers (compared to Akerne Rain Mix) and which are further diluted by adding Ca and Mg.


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 27, 2021)

Brabantia said:


> Very nice not usual plant ! Origin Popow?
> Do you use Peters 20_20_20 or 21_7_21 ?. This summer I also tested this mix but my concern on the long term is about the trace elements. These are not in very high concentration in Peters fertilizers (compared to Akerne Rain Mix) and which are further diluted by adding Ca and Mg.


Thanks.Peters 20/20/20 .Plant came from Thailand, one of my friends were there 2 years ago and saw the plant on the local market, then he called me about buying and i said of course yes.


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 27, 2021)

BTW...I plan to selfing the plant.I don t like to do this but there is no chance to make sibling this moment.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 27, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> BTW...I plan to selfing the plant.


Go, Istvan, go! And send a few selfing this way afterwards!


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 28, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Go, Istvan, go! And send a few selfing this way afterwards!


Thanks, i will do my best.Strange that many of primary can be found in the markets of rung or canhii with other species, but i never seen straight canhii or rung.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 29, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Strange that many of primary can be found in the markets of rung or canhii with other species, but i never seen straight canhii or rung.


(Primary) Hybrids aren't under CITES-regulations - species are. So sale of straight canhii or rung are in fact a criminal action (also in most countries of origin). If I were in the seller's shoes, I wouldn't advertise my crime on the internet!


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 29, 2021)

Guldal said:


> (Primary) Hybrids aren't under CITES-regulations - species are. So sale of straight canhii or rung are in fact a criminal action (also in most countries of origin). If I were in the seller's shoes, I wouldn't advertise my crime on the internet!


Oh, yes...save a species for the next generation...by cites...hah...HOW??????


----------



## Guldal (Jul 29, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Oh, yes...save a species for the next generation...by cites...hah...HOW??????


My input was a more explanatory, descriptive answer to, why it's difficult to find canhii and rung species, opposed to hybrids, adverted for sale online - rather than a moral statement!


----------



## werner.freitag (Jul 31, 2021)

canhii and rung are not easy in culture according to my experience
hybrids out of flask do very well


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 2, 2021)

Cute… such nice leaves too.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 2, 2021)

What temperature do you keep them at?


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 2, 2021)

Around 18-25celsius.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 18, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> I know it is illegal in US, earlier I explained why not in Hungary.In bloom.


Did you manage a pod…?


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 18, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Did you manage a pod…?


Thank your question.Unfortunately pollination was unsuccesful.But about another rarity, robinsonianum, seems to be succesful.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 19, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Thank your question.Unfortunately pollination was unsuccesful.But about another rarity, robinsonianum, seems to be succesful.


Well that’s awesome and maybe next time! A lot of people in the states seem to have these rungas and I’m confused about the status of flasks at this point. It’s probably still not allowed and yet I have seen photos of compots. No one I know personally. Sigh.


----------



## LO69 (Dec 20, 2021)

To me one of the most cutie paph around, and yours Is really well grown.
May you give some more info about the medium? What kind of gravel? And for basalt you mean black lava scoria?
Just in case I will be so lucky to get one!
Thank you!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2021)

They are not hard to get. Just hard to grow.


----------



## LO69 (Dec 20, 2021)

NYEric said:


> They are not hard to get. Just hard to grow.


For now I have yet to find a nursery that carries It in catalogue!(Europe area)


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 20, 2021)

NYEric said:


> They are not hard to get. Just hard to grow.


Well I hope for a shot,


----------



## werner.freitag (Dec 21, 2021)

NYEric said:


> They are not hard to get. Just hard to grow.


Agreed


----------



## JustinR (Dec 22, 2021)

LO69 said:


> For now I have yet to find a nursery that carries It in catalogue!(Europe area)



Exotic Plant Company had them, now out of stock. If you contact them they might be able to get you one.









ORCHIDS


Suppliers of Orchids; Paphiopedilum, Phragmipediums, the latest mini Cattleyas, Anseliias from award winning parents, Most plants are flowering or at least flowering size. Other new trends in Exotic plants, the latest release of Zantedechia, Ferns and regular updates of newly released plants...



exoticplantcompany.com


----------



## LO69 (Dec 22, 2021)

JustinR said:


> Exotic Plant Company had them, now out of stock. If you contact them they might be able to get you one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Justine, have had a look at EPC but for now it's sold out, maybe next spring.


----------



## LO69 (Dec 22, 2021)

Justine and other european guys/gals have you bought any paph from them in the past? Positive feedback? Thanks


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 22, 2021)

LO69 said:


> To me one of the most cutie paph around, and yours Is really well grown.
> May you give some more info about the medium? What kind of gravel? And for basalt you mean black lava scoria?
> Just in case I will be so lucky to get one!
> Thank you!


Yes, i grow it in mix of gravel and crushed basalt.It is grey lava rock, 2-3 mm crushed basalt is used on icy roads for crash prevention. I grow my canhii in this mix, too.It loves it too, i will send pic if i m at home. Gravel is fine gravel, cca. 1-1,5 mm classed gravel.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 22, 2021)

LO69 said:


> Justine and other european guys/gals have you bought any paph from them in the past? Positive feedback? Thanks


P.K.Hansen did recently and was a really content customer and recommended them warmly. See this thread: Paph. Franz Glanz


----------



## LO69 (Dec 23, 2021)

dodidoki said:


> Yes, i grow it in mix of gravel and crushed basalt.It is grey lava rock, 2-3 mm crushed basalt is used on icy roads for crash prevention. I grow my canhii in this mix, too.It loves it too, i will send pic if i m at home. Gravel is fine gravel, cca. 1-1,5 mm classed gravel.


Thanks for clarification!


----------



## LO69 (Dec 23, 2021)

Guldal said:


> P.K.Hansen did recently and was a really content customer and recommended them warmly. See this thread: Paph. Franz Glanz


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Anca86 (Dec 23, 2021)

Guldal said:


> P.K.Hansen did recently and was a really content customer and recommended them warmly. See this thread: Paph. Franz Glanz


I also bought some paphs from them and I am very pleased.


----------



## HairBear73 (Dec 23, 2021)

Anca86 said:


> I also bought some paphs from them and I am very pleased.


I have also bought plants from them and have always a first class service - my Hanoi Fairy was from there.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 24, 2021)

Canhii in crushed basalt and gravel mix, too.


----------

